# (Graphic pics) Vet makes rookie mistake, gets 16 stitches.



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 11, 2013)

Yesterday an independent climber that we hire occasionally pulled a stupid and got 16 stitches for it.

Working out of a bucket, over an expensive home decoration, he decided to use his chainsaw to cut what should have been done with a hand saw. To make things worse he decided to hold the branch with one hand and the saw with the other, bar towards branch hand.
Well, bar bit the branch and pulled forward, giving him a nice 3inch cut.

Always remember safety, even at the end of a long day. ESPECIALLY at the end of a long day. I've noticed that most accidents happen at three times... an hour into a job, a half hour or so before lunch and about the same time before packing up for the day. The issue tends to be lack of focus, either from sleep or just plain being distracted. Always pay attention to what you're doing, worry about the clock as you move along, and never rush.

He's fine, got lucky and just barely touched muscle. Going back out today for a light job he was putting off.

Pics of a chainsaw kiss....









sent using logic and reason from a device of witchcraft.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 13, 2013)

nice


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

If I'm one handing with a chainsaw the loose hand is nowhere near the bar or chain. Most likely holding my rope or a different branch. Rarely I use one hand to push a log off or something but there's never a risk of getting kissed.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 13, 2013)

That's why I like to cut with 25+ pound saws. My girl arms can't one hand those. He's lucky. All sorts of stuff just beneath that


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

No. He was in a bucket, and a rush.

He was holding the far end of the branch and cutting with the saw bar pointing at his holding arm.
He must have been pulling up on the branch a little because I saw the bar bite the branch and jerk forward about two inches. His holding arm straightened just enough to tap the tip of his bar.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 13, 2013)

Got photobombed, but here's the arm position....





sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 14, 2013)

I often use a light 50cc saw with a 20" bar up a tree one handed to reach out and cut a good sized limb, but any thing small that I am grabbing with the other hand gets cut with the hand saw.

Nice peanut gallery you have there!


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 15, 2013)

good post tells the story well and may help new players avoid harm.

i watched a saw not bite and bounce on down the limb to where my hand was holding only just missing,, dead wood will do this easy 

blocking down logs cutting fast sweaty getting tired trying to impress a new boss i looked down on the grass by my dropped logs was hand glove and I then got a tingle in my left hand and fright ran though me as thought,,, holly molly i cut my whole hand off but phew,,, nope i just dropped me glove


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh, man. We got this stuff called iron wood down here. That stuff will make your bar bounce like crazy and on deadwood it gets fun. We have a saw with custom dog teeth to jam in with just for ironwood. You can almost trim the whole tree before your Chan gets dull.... almost.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 15, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> I often use a light 50cc saw with a 20" bar up a tree one handed to reach out and cut a good sized limb, but any thing small that I am grabbing with the other hand gets cut with the hand saw.
> 
> Nice peanut gallery you have there!


Yeah, that's my fiancee and J.R.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## clint53 (Jan 3, 2014)

Definitely not a nick, but so close to being very serious. I'm very glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Procut (Jan 5, 2014)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Oh, man. We got this stuff called iron wood down here. That stuff will make your bar bounce like crazy and on deadwood it gets fun. We have a saw with custom dog teeth to jam in with just for ironwood. You can almost trim the whole tree before your Chan gets dull.... almost.
> 
> sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


yep , that ironwood is some not so nice stuff.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Jan 24, 2014)

I got myself in the same situation. M.youtube.com/watch?v=ynCHW9OWndo
In a two man bucket rigging a large maple over an apartment building about 30 to 40ft up being careless and should have used my hand saw and was running my T540xp which is super powerful 7 inches plus of the 14inch blade ripped my arm wide open and I could see the inside of my arm moving around before it started to swell. 18 stitches for me. I was back working in days but I was stupid for loosing focus for one split second. I could have loss my arm.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Jan 24, 2014)




----------

